# Sune or Anti-Sune?



## Alex DiTuro (May 31, 2008)

Which do you guys prefer, Sune or Anti-Sune? Personally, I prefer anti-sune because I can do it much faster.


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 31, 2008)

I can do my anti-sune about .2 seconds faster than my sune.


----------



## Jai (May 31, 2008)

Am I the only person who prefers Sune over Anti-Sune? 
My Anti-Sune's 0.4-0.5, whereas my Sune's 0.3 - 0.4.


----------



## fanwuq (May 31, 2008)

Sune is easier to recognize. Antisune is faster execution. But half the time, I don't AUF and do the LU Sune mirror, which is slower. So it doesn't matter. I prefer the 6 move OLLs, except OH, where pi is the best, then the sune/antisune.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 31, 2008)

*Sune*
*10/12 Average:* 1.52
*Individual Times:* 1.33, 1.72, 1.62, 1.61, (1.22), 1.60, 1.34, 1.77, 1.34, 1.60, (2.05), 1.24

*Anti-Sune*
*10/12 Average:* 1.54
*Individual Times:* 1.32, 2.21, 1.21, 1.18, (1.16), 1.86, 1.59, 1.74, (2.36), 1.65, 1.49, 1.57

I lock up less in regular Sune, so I like it better.


----------



## Kenneth (May 31, 2008)

I miss "both" so I can't vote.

I use both because I do CLL/COLL/ZB. In the last case it's actually four because of mirror cases, or rather eight because I also do them from the B side.

So I prefer all possible Sunes exept the ones done in F and B (ex: B U B' U B U2 B')



BTW: not on topic but about Sune, try this double layer double Sune OLL I just found: r U r' U R U' R' U R U' M' U' r'


----------



## Jai (May 31, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> BTW: not on topic but about Sune, try this double layer double Sune OLL I just found: r U r' U R U' R' U R U' M' U' r'



Yeah, it's a nice algo, I use it ( I found it a few months ago).


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 31, 2008)

My fastest time for Sune is 0.94, and best for anti is 0.98. Therefor, I prefer sune.

Sune + U perm is my dream come true.


----------



## brunson (May 31, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> BTW: not on topic but about Sune, try this double layer double Sune OLL I just found: r U r' U R U' R' U R U' M' U' r'


That's interesting. I use: r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r', which is very, very similar.


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 31, 2008)

I like anti-sune because it flows better


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 31, 2008)

Both of them suck for me... roughly 0.9 in a real solve. I just apply whatever angle seems best.


----------



## alexc (May 31, 2008)

Anti sune is better.


----------



## Arget (May 31, 2008)

I like anti


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2008)

I chose Sune. I don't use anti-Sune for 2H solving, but then I don't use Sune for OH solving >.<


----------



## YourClone (Jun 1, 2008)

I can do sune faster.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2008)

I like anti-Sune because I recognize it faster. Execution is about the same for both (which is to say, pathetically slow - around 1.5 seconds - but better than most of my other algorithms).


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't even know the difference. (don't need to know it either).


----------



## mrthecuber (Jul 4, 2009)

anti sune because of no regrips... also could someone tell me any way to do sune w/o regrips


----------



## Edmund (Jul 4, 2009)

Anti-Sune ftw. its the best OH alg and second best 2-h OLL. Best would have to be F, R, U', R, U', F'. The t-shaped one.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 4, 2009)

I do anti sune much faster because of no regrips. Ha I use Petrus so I'm way to fast at the sune for my level since I've literally done it 5,000 times at the very very least. My antisune is under .70 and my sune is slightly slower.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 4, 2009)

anti-sune, because I'm a lefty


----------



## wing92 (Jul 4, 2009)

mrthecuber said:


> could someone tell me any way to do sune w/o regrips



it's not that hard. AUF so the corner that's fixed is in the top right and then do 
L U L' U L U2 L'
surprisingly the Ls don't slow it down at all for me. normally i can't do them at all but this one's nice and quick


----------



## LSDJ (Jul 4, 2009)

does anyone do anti-sune{AUF}R U2 R'U' R U' R' ? I don't remember where i first saw it but it feels great!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 4, 2009)

Anti-Sune just flows...
I can do it all in one motion, while Sune I still break up into two chunks with an execution gap (small) in between. Sune took a while ot get sub-1 for me.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 4, 2009)

Which one has it so you apply the alg with the fishes head on FRU? That one


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 4, 2009)

I <3 antisune!!


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jul 4, 2009)

I do both with R and U moves, and my Sune is faster

I'm a lefty so I do U2 with both my right and left index fingers, so I have a faster execution on that end...


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 4, 2009)

ANTI SUNE!!! woot!!!!


----------



## mazei (Jul 4, 2009)

I prefer anti-sune but if I time myself its basically the same


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 4, 2009)

mazei said:


> I prefer anti-sune but if I time myself its basically the same



yeah i'll kind of have to agree with that me too


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 4, 2009)

Anti-sune is very fluid for me, while on Sune I tend to have a terribly slight pause after the first R U R' trigger, so I prefer Anti-sune.


----------



## GermanCube (Jul 4, 2009)

Sune, because it just feels better to me and I know it from the Beginners Method, so I'm more familiar with it!


----------



## Tiw (Jul 5, 2009)

It doesn't matter really...

PB Sune is 0.56 seconds and
AntiSune is 0.61 seconds


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2009)

I like Anti-Sune more, because I can do it faster.


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 5, 2009)

I voted _Doesn't Matter_. I like both because they are fatest algorithms and I do them very well.


----------

